# where to see users' reputation



## Farero

How (or where) can I see other users' reputation...?
best regards,
O


----------



## el alabamiano

Hold the cursor over the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 next to someone's name or where it says 
Join Date: Jul 2004
Native of: US / English
Location: Alabama
Posts: 136 

A box with a yellow background will display the reputation.


----------



## Sharon

I'm glad I found this thread, because I do have a couple questions.  When I became a member, I was curious about "Member Status" and "Reputation." (Maybe an explanation of these could be added to the FAQ??) I have found in a couple threads the explanation of "Member Status," so I understand that, now. 
When I read el alabamiano's post, I went to the member list, started with 'A,' and went down the list to see what the yellow boxes said. Most of them say "XXX is on a distinguished road." This is even said of people who have no posts at all. There are a very few that say "XXX is an unknown quantity at this point," and I found this on a person that has over 100 posts. This confuses me. 

Also, one day I clicked on "User Control Panel" just to see what, if anything, I was able to control  , and it turns out that I have been given a reputation by someone whose name I could not find in the member list, so thank-you Neal, whoever you are!! Can anybody explain to me how the points system works, and is there any way I can see if there were any previous comments left, as it only gave the most recent reputation received?


----------



## el alabamiano

Each time someone adds to a person's reputation, including a comment is optional. Currently, I have 11 total points for (I guess) 4 posts, (as 4 threads are listed,) which includes 1 comment.

As far as the, "xxxx is on a distinguished road, etc.," I guess it's merely an ego boost, although I'm not really sure. I hope this explains it.

Sincerely,
Neal


----------



## Sharon

Well, isn't life just full of little coincidences?  Thank-you, el alabamiano !! (I guess I _know_ you better by that name!)

So, if I'm understanding this correctly, you have the option of awarding more than one point at a time? And if there were more than one post that earned reputation, they would be listed?


----------



## el alabamiano

Well, about all I can tell you is that when I've tried to add to a person's reputation on more than one occasion, a message appears informing me that I must add to other people's reputations before I can add to that person's reputation again.

So I'm guessing that the 11 points I've received are the sum total given to me for the 4 different posts by 11 different people. Perhaps Mike (Forum Administrator) can find some time to explain it to you (if needed) much better than I can.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, there is some sort of system that tries to keep one person from adding too much to the reputation of another.  So go ahead and spread around your reputation votes!  I'm a bit too busy right now to look up the specifics, so if you are really interested, I'm going to have to refer you to the documentation of the forum software at www.vbulletin.com Mike


----------



## sameer

what about the englisch-deutsch woerterbuch?


----------

